# Mahi Mahi Chowder



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 lb Mahi Mahi 
2 large potatoes, cut into 1 inch cubes
1 large onion, chopped fine
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/4 tsp paprika 
1 cup milk or cream

Cook mahi mahi in water for 10 mins. Cook potatoes and onion together in boiling salted water. Add 1 cup potato-onion water to cream of mushroom soup diluted with 1 cup milk or cream and heat together. Addd potatoes and onion. Add flaked fish and heat together over low flame for mins and serve.


----------

